# Cindi's Cinnamon Flavored Iced Coffee



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 28, 2009)

Cindi's Cinnamon Flavored Iced Coffee

6-1/3 cups cold water 
3 Tablespoons Automatic Drip Regular Grind Coffee 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 (14 oz.) can sweetend condensed milk
Cinnamon-flavored coffee ice cubes (*See note)

Place ground cinnamon inside paper filled (brewing) basket. 
Carefully add the ground coffee to coffee filter, 
so its covering the ground cinnamon completely. 
Adjust basket to fit coffee maker. 

Pour 6-1/3 cups cold water into coffee maker. (I pour in enough water til it reaches the 10 cup mark of my coffee maker.) Return coffee pot to coffee maker. Start brewing the coffee. After coffees done brewing, turn off coffee maker, and set pot aside for coffee to cool somewhat.

Combine brewed coffee & sweetened milk, into a large pitcher; stir thoroughly until coffee & condensed milk is blended together. Refrigerate until chilled. Serve over cinnamon-flavored coffee ice cubes.

*Note: To make cinnamon flavored ice cubes, just add 1 teaspoon of ground cinnamon inside of paper-filter; lined in basket. Add 2 measuring Tablespoons, of ground coffee, ontop of cinnamon in basket; adjust basket to fit coffee maker. 

To coffee maker, add 2-1/2 cups of cold water. Start brewing coffee. After coffees done brewing; turn off coffee maker, and set pot aside for coffee to cool completely. Then fill ice cube trays with the cinnamom-flavored coffee. When completely frozen, add to your chilled cinnamon-flavored coffee.


----------

